# What Happened Then, Happening Again



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How did Hitler come to power, you have to wonder. How could seemingly good people allow a monster come to power? Lies are believed. Rationalization runs rampant. Eyes are closed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Those who don't learn from the mistakes of History are doomed to repeat it. I fear we have not learned.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Those who don't learn from the mistakes of History are doomed to repeat it. I fear we have not learned.


WWII was a recent, societal memory when I was a kid. Veterans were still plenty.

Today's kids haven't been taught about the war or the lessons that should have been learned from that war.

The comparison between then and now is appalling. While technology has changed, neither man or evil has changed.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Give people whatever they want, then threaten to take it away, they will do whatever you want them to....lazy minds of lazy people are easy to control.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

this is a great thread,people should listen to "folks of the past" as i used to call them. heck now i'm one my self. My mother-n-law who just passed a couple of weeks back, was in a nursing home for a number of years and i got to know several of the veterans who fought in WW2 , Korea , and Vietnam. One who i got to be good friends with had fought in WW2 ,Korea and Vietnam . he passed back in the spring. One thing he always said was " no one cares about the past anymore". he would tell me about how important it was to them back in the 30's,40's,50's to learn from the past so as not to repeat the same mistakes. One of the things he talked about was Hitler, he talked about how he started out in little beer halls,street corners, back ally's where ever there was a crowd. How he picked and chose his audiences very carefully. How he would listen, make note of the things people were most concerned about and give speeches to the people telling them just what they wanted to hear. we can learn so much from our past and so very much from "people of the past". the nursing homes are full of them,and they have so much to offer in the way of past knowledge. i fear a great resource will soon be a thing of the past.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not believe anything the Gov't says.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I remember talking with my mother about the depression, I now realize that as I was growing up she was a prepper, always storing food, doing an abundance of canning, we were fortunate growing up, always had more than what we needed, just in case....I have no regrets growing up on a farm in the upper Midwest , I learned from my mother, and now do many of the things she taught me, history is important for survival.....sometimes repeating history can be a positive.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the US is experiencing more of a repeat of the countries South Africa tip that met their downfall than the rise of Hitler ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great post Denton


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> the US is experiencing more of a repeat of the countries South Africa tip that met their downfall than the rise of Hitler ....


So, you don't think the parallels described by this lady are not actually parallels, and while it might not be a single person, it might be a system run by a collective of evil people?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

...though I certainly see your comparison of the U.S. with fallen African countries.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

History in schools does not often go into detail on the causes and how certain people such as Hitler came to power. Not enough time to spend on such details, so if a person doesn't want to learn more they don't. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's see, to recap
Jesus removed from school
Nationalization of auto industry (bail out)
Nationalization of health car (Obama care)
Gun control
Youth having rights and no parental disaplin
Documents required to travel (tsa)
Reprisals for non approved political speech.
Monitoring of political comments/views of average citizens to detect enemies of the state
The idea that everyone has a living wage


Seems to me that we have an awful lot of similarities to National Socialism. Apparently here we are going after Christians in place of Jews.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

rstanek said:


> I remember talking with my mother about the depression, I now realize that as I was growing up she was a prepper, always storing food, doing an abundance of canning, we were fortunate growing up, always had more than what we needed, just in case....I have no regrets growing up on a farm in the upper Midwest , I learned from my mother, and now do many of the things she taught me, history is important for survival.....sometimes repeating history can be a positive.


My Grand Mother is 88 and she has been prepping before the term "prepper" was even thought of. I can remember growing up she was always stocking food and there was always literature laying around the house that had to do with Nuclear War, storing food, gardening, etc...I never thought any of it to be weird or strange it was just what we were taught. Plus living on the coast it just made sense. Not only was she storing food and supplies in case of a world changing event she stored in case of hurricanes or other natural events. I can remember during Hurricane Frederick in `79 we were fine because Grand Maw made preparations.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> WWII was a recent, societal memory when I was a kid. Veterans were still plenty.
> 
> Today's kids haven't been taught about the war or the lessons that should have been learned from that war.
> 
> The comparison between then and now is appalling. While technology has changed, neither man or evil has changed.


On top of that, kids had been raised in a clime of liberalism - who thinks John Lennon's "Imagine," has the best message of all time.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

rstanek said:


> I remember talking with my mother about the depression, I now realize that as I was growing up she was a prepper, always storing food, doing an abundance of canning, we were fortunate growing up, always had more than what we needed, just in case....I have no regrets growing up on a farm in the upper Midwest , I learned from my mother, and now do many of the things she taught me, history is important for survival.....sometimes repeating history can be a positive.


I learned from mom too, who experienced World War 2. She's always had some canned foods tucked away, "just in case of emergencies," she'd told me. That's one of the instructions she gave me when I moved out to my own place far from them - have some food tucked away for emergencies.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I remember when I wrote to my congressman I got a reply to the question I asked. In the last many years the replies are canned emails that say nothing. My feeling is that we have a chance to maybe change direction with this election or we will loose everything & become a 3rd world country in a short matter of time. I served to tours in Vietnam & was proud to do so even though at the time I had no idea what the hell was going on. I could not serve under this President. I feel so sorry for the men & woman in our military now...talk about not having your back...how about a dagger just waiting. It is a shame they don't teach real history in our schools & how ruthless some people were and still are!!
Alan


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very true Denton.

The most amazing thing is that most people don't know history and don't care to learn...unless its learning about the new i-phone.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I used to have a hard time accepting that the US could become like the Nazis, or any other socialist nation. As a quick segue, I wouldn't call us National Socialism because the Germans had a lot of pride in their country, we are so dividing you can't even say you like to eat meat without pissing some sheltered ninny off.

You have to remember what state that Germany was in, the whole "A new Reich rising out of the ashes of the Weimar Republic" wasn't just a early 30s rally slogan the Nazis used, they made it become reality. They got crushed in WWI, the Weimar caused severe inflation, severe in-fighting. Breadlines were kilometers long, the banks had crashed, inflation was so bad they were using Marks as fuel, not to mention the sanctions, loss of national pride due to embarrassment and the fractured infrastructure. Unemployment, loss of pensions, crazy taxes and general under education of the majority of the populace gave a great catalyst for the Nazi party to start.

What we are experiencing is a much less virulent form of government infiltration - it is more akin to a prion than a nuclear bomb that the Nazi party was; the Nazis had plenty of anger and embarrassment to fuel the propaganda - America has proven to be much more robust. Multiple major wars (and some minor, but known, conflicts), The Great Depression, Suffrage/Civil Rights movements, The Cold War, and move into modern times we have had Recessions and these last 6 years have been so damn polarizing.

The Nazis took control of a stagnant society, galvanized them, raised them up....and then got corrupted with power and went on to obliterate 10s of millions of people - both on the battlefield and in the death camps. What we are feeling is just that same power hungry manifesting itself in bureaucracy and pawns of that.

The fix has been in since the 20s, here are some things in no particular chronological order
- They got the Jews living in co-op ghettos, and now black people are there, there is a reason for this.
- War on the Nuclear Family by preaching for divorce, "living freely", that monogamy is a Christian fabrication, and at least in NYC you got crazy benefits and stipends paid out if you're a single mom with illegitimate kids
- Taking God out of school - the Christian God, that would be fine is they took all other religions out, but they didn't. Again in NYC, they get Muslim holidays off...all of them.
- They use the NSA/FBI DITU to spy on citizens for signs of dissent (Red Scare a la 20's anyone?)
- The use the TSA and DMVs to regulate who can drive, who can travel, where you can go
- Multiple trade commissions on top of the bear of the SEC to enforce law on whatever companies the Gov't doesn't like
- We use USAMRIID to make biowepaons and test them on soldiers and the populace rather than using it as the military's CDC
- The CDC falls to the wayside of the WHO - more of a socialist construct than a medical governance body, and even then we are kept in the dark
- Targeted advertising to poison peoples minds - we rather play clips of some whore form Hollywood telling our daughters to go have sex with a bunch of dudes, or cry about Brad Pitt breaking up with Angelina, or make a big deal about some "royal" talking heads getting married
- We have the CIA and ATF standing up state sponsored terror groups to keep trying this failed proxy war tactic, then they back pedal and start framing American citizens instead
- Our rights are constantly infringed - the 1st only applies if you say something "politically correct" apparently the 2nd only applies to muskets and hell - might as well throw out the 10th and 14th before even mentioning them

We are going to be crushed with more and more bureaucracy, and it won't come from the bottom up as the Nazis did, it will be the corrupt officials at the top, with a myriad of special interests and defense contractor companies who tear themselves apart and the common man will feel it in all the wrong ways.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Those who don't learn from the mistakes of History are doomed to repeat it. I fear we have not learned.


I Don't think its being taught either.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In my opinion, it is actually pretty simple as to how Hitler and the Nazis came to power. Germany was raped by the allies after WWI, Germans were suffering and bitter. Hitler promised a return to prosperity, renewed pride and strength. Prior to his land grab, he did make good on his promises. It was after this that the evil agenda moved forward full steam.
Nazism was really fascism sugar coated as socialism. I would say that the left in the world today is truly fascism posing as socialists.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

LONE WOLF said:


> I Don't think its being taught either.


I think they're re-writing it, too. To be politically-correct.



> _In the pages of a history book, however, most of us would expect Britain's role in the years 1914-1918 and 1939-1945 to at least warrant a mention. But in a work for schools produced by Brussels, there is no reference to World War I or World War II in the section on Britain. The glaring omission consigns key events such as the Battle of Britain, the Blitz, Dunkirk and D-Day to the dustbin. And, in a move seen as rewriting history for the sake of Euro-friendliness, it erases the pivotal role Britain played in shaping the future of Europe._


http://www.politicallyincorrect.me.uk/rewritehistory.htm

_*



Textbook Changes Draw Charges of Political Correctness

Click to expand...

*_http://www.foxnews.com/story/2003/05/01/textbook-changes-draw-charges-political-correctness.html


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It is notable that the nazis used a number of false flag incidents to gain power.


----------

